# Hobby-Musikprogramme



## TiCal2000 (2. August 2007)

Hallo Musikfans

Mein Musikgehör habe ich mit meiner E-Gitarre und einem Mikrofon geschult.
Nun möchte ich ein wenig am *PC Musik *machen...habe beim Kollegen das Apple-Programm "*Garage Band*" angeschaut und es war schon ziemlich das, was ich mir vorstelle...leider hab ich keinen mac. Habe auch schon richtige Profi-Programme installiert, aber da haperts dann meistens an der Soundkarte.
Ich weiss nur noch von den *Magix-Produkten*...taugen die was?
Kann mir jemand ein Programm empfehlen, ohne dass ich hunderte von Euro ausgeben muss?
Oder lohnt es sich doch, ein Profi-Programm zu kaufen und die Soundkarte zu wechseln?

Besten Dank für die Tips


----------



## chmee (2. August 2007)

In Magix Musicmaker 2007 steckt die Engine von Emagic Logic 5.x , was ja dann eingestellt wurde, nachdem Emagic von - wem wohl  - Apple gekauft wurde und
dann so eigenartige Dinge wie GarageBand entstanden 

Für Lau zu empfehlen ist : Frieve - http://www.frieve.com/english/musicstd/download.html

mfg chmee


----------



## scheichbert (22. August 2007)

Also ich selbst benutze Magix Produkte und kann nur positives darüber sagen. Man bekommt hier sehr leistungsfähige und stabile Software für wenig Geld.

Den Magix Musicmaker kann man also auf jedenfall empfeheln. Es gibt übrigens auf magix.de auch eine Demoversion zum downloaden. Probiers einfach mal aus...


----------



## The_Maegges (22. August 2007)

Vielleicht sollte ich an dieser Stelle mal erwähnen, dass die abgespeckten Versionen von Cubase ebenfalls ziemlich günstig sind.


----------



## P a t r i c k (7. September 2007)

Ich finde Steinberg-Produkte echt Klasse! Da wären Sequell und Cubase SE interressant. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei Magix Musicmaker ist, aber in Cubase kannst du VSTs reinladen. 
Fals du Schüler oder Student bist, bekommst du bei Steinberg bis zu 50% Rabatt.

Mit dir Soundkarte würde ich dir das empfehlen: http://musik-service.de/Recording-S...re-M-Audio-Fast-Track-USB-prx395749405de.aspx
Bei den Standartmäßigen on-board-karten sind die Wandler meist schlecht und es rauscht stark, besonders bei der Mikrofonverstärkung.
Man verwendet im semi- und professionellen Bereich meist ein Preamp für die Micros. Bei dem oben genannten Link, da ist der Vorverstärker schon in der Soundkarte eingebaut.

Um die Gitarre aufzunehmen, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
 1. Gitarre direkt an Soundkarte, dies ist meistens schlecht, höchstens, du verwendest eine entsprechende Software, wie Guitar Rig.
 2. Du nimmst den Amp mit Mirofon ab.

Die 2. Möglichkeit wäre meiner Meinung nach nur sinnvoll, wenn du einen hochwertigen Gitarrenverstärker verwendest.

Zu den Mikrofonen solltest du auch wissen, das man zum recorden standartmäßig Kondensator-Micros verwendet.


----------



## chmee (7. September 2007)

P a t r i c k hat gesagt.:


> Die 2. Möglichkeit wäre meiner Meinung nach nur sinnvoll, wenn du einen hochwertigen Gitarrenverstärker verwendest.



 Ich denke die Variante ist die einzig Sinnvolle, auch wenn der Guitar(pre)amp nicht
hochwertig ist. Die Qualität ist auf jeden Fall eine Andere, und ich behaupte mal, sie
ist immer besser als mit der Gitarre direkt an ne Soundkarte zu gehen. So toll
GuitarRig klingen mag, jeder Gitarrist - mit ein bisschen PlugIn-Ahnung - hört ihn raus.

Beispielsweise hab ich nen Akustikbass, mit dem bekomme ich nur guten Sound hin,
wenn ich den Guitar/Bassamp abnehme, direkt in den Rechner gestöpselt klingt
das nicht.

mfg chmee


----------



## P a t r i c k (7. September 2007)

Gitarren oder Bässe haben auch oft einen Niederohmigen Pegel und Klingen damit auch recht schlapp.
Und ein Gitarrenverstärker hat einen Mitteltöner eingebaut, der die Tiefen und hohen Signale verschluckt. Die Simulationssoftware muss dies künstlich herstellen, was natürlich anders klingt, als wenn man dei Gitarre direckt aufnimmt.
Bei Dem Bass spielt auch dei Dynamik eine grosse Rolle.

Der Unterschied zwischen Amp und Software wird oft bestritten.
In Musotalk (das ist so ein Podcast) war da auch letztens eine Diskusion. Daraus haben die dann ein "Gitarrenduell" gemacht. Auf dessen Webseite kann man sich beide Varianten mal anhören. (--> http://www.musotalk.de)


----------



## thomas_henzel (10. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen, falls ihr noch ein paar musikprogramme benötigt, dann schaut doch einfach mal unter http://www.freewarenetz.de/mp3/


----------



## chmee (10. Februar 2009)

Mit Verlaub, das sind alles Helferlein, abgesehen von Geniator, welches auch nur eine Demoversion ist.
Ist das möglicherweise einfach nur Werbung für die eigene Seite?

mfg chmee


----------



## Arom (6. März 2009)

LMMS kann ich da empfehlen.

GRuss Rudl


----------



## Bismark (6. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

eine kurze Frage.
Ich Habe mir Magic Musik Maker 15 runtergeladen. Ich will die Musikdatei die ich erstellt habe, als MP3, abspeichern bzw. Exportieren. das Exportieren geht zwar aber man kann nichts hören.

Kann mir jemand Helfen?


----------



## bokay (7. April 2009)

Es ist schon richtig dass man nie aufhört zu fragen, aber ein Blick ins Handbuch wird wohl schneller zum Ziel führen... ;-]



Btw gilt die Nettiquette auch für Signaturen...


----------



## Bismark (8. April 2009)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> Es ist schon richtig dass man nie aufhört zu fragen, aber ein Blick ins Handbuch wird wohl schneller zum Ziel führen... ;-]
> 
> 
> 
> Btw gilt die Nettiquette auch für Signaturen...



Ich habe beim Menüpunkt "Hlife" nachgekuckt, da steht nichts wirklich Hilfreiches. 

ps: Passt jetzt die Signatur


----------



## H0PPELMANN (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Ich bin neu hier und würde mich gerne mal über folgendes informieren.... Also: Ich würde auch sehr gerne "selbst" Musik machen.... Selbst in Anführungsstrichen, da ich kein einziges Instrument spielen kann (na ja, vielleicht ein paar Lieder auf dem Keyboard :-D)... Ich würde gerne eine große Auswahl an einzelnen Klängen haben, die ich dann zusätzlich selbst noch bearbeiten kann - Ich hoffe, Ihr versteht ungefähr, wie ich das meine! :-(
Also ein damaliger Bekannter von mir hatte damals so einen Synthesizer (ich glaube das Modell heißt K2000), der hat echt super Musik gemacht! 
Also ich will nicht nur so ein Programm haben, bei dem man irgendwelche vorgegebenen Rythmen oder sowas zusammenstecken kann, versteht Ihr? Wenn man da dann noch Gesang mit einbauen und die Stimme bearbeiten könnte, das wäre klasse! 
Ich würde gerne sowas in Richtung Blank & Jones oder VNV Nation machen... Kann mir da jemand etwas empfehlen?
Würde mich riesig freuen! 
Aber nun erstmal: Schönes Wochenende!


----------

